# Legion of the damned on show at games day italy



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

more details on GW site in the morning


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Just got this email myself. Nice model, wonder how many variations they'll be releasing.


----------



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

So THAT'S who stole my cannoness backpacks and gave me the crappy small flame ones... DARN YOU LEGION OF THE DAMMED!!! 

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

Death Shroud said:


> Just got this email myself. Nice model, wonder how many variations they'll be releasing.


as i understand it, the design team went a bit overboard on these, and there are currently more options than you're allowed to take in an army. now, that is not to say that all will be released, and back in the spring/summer they were debating which ones to make available and which ones to leave out.

sadly, my leak for information got found out and bunged up  so that is pretty much the last thing i heard about from inside the studio.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

They look good, I hope they do release all of them as I think i may use some of them in my Fleshtearers army so would be good if there where some with more options.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks very good. Damn him for being loyalist.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Now, im not a massive 40k fan or player, and im a bit foggy with these guys. Are they an army in their own rite? Or like a mercenary unit?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

the legion of the damned are an elite choice if i remember rightly in the SM dex, and the model looks very nice


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Yanlou is correct. The Legion is an Elite choice for Space Marines.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i was going to email GW and tell them that they painted the flames correct on the back pack torch thing but they messed up the ones on the shoulder pads.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

jackd334 said:


> Now, im not a massive 40k fan or player, and im a bit foggy with these guys. Are they an army in their own rite? Or like a mercenary unit?


The guys are right that it's currently an elites choice in C:SM, but before the latest codex, they could be their own army, or allies for SMs. They never had their own book, but got rules through a white dwarf article.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello converted Death Company models


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

3 Guesses what becomes a Salamander Sternguard Bodyswap.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Vaz said:


> 3 Guesses what becomes a Salamander Sternguard Bodyswap.


ha, you read my mind.

the do look quite spiffy though


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> Hello converted Death Company models


at least until we see if new ones come with new codex


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Now, I am so compelled to make an army with 3 Legion of the Damned squads. Just for the Hell of it.

I _so_ can't wait for this.


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Very nice looking mini's, going to have to put some $$$ aside to buy a couple of squads of these.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

They're on my list of shiny things to buy (which is scarily big at the moment). Damn you GW!


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Ok, so they can be part of SMs, how about SWs? I know there different armies but just wanted to check. N sorry bout my questions


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

jackd334 said:


> Ok, so they can be part of SMs, how about SWs? I know there different armies but just wanted to check. N sorry bout my questions


no mention of them in the SW codex


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> no mention of them in the SW codex


Which, just for those who think "Oh, Space Marines can have them so other Chapters can!", means no, they can't.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Space Wolves can use them in Apocalypse and Planetstrike games but that sadly:cray: is about it.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

So much potential for proxy right there. I almost want to get some to proxy as sisters in my guard army. (almost)


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

That'd be amusing - mission breifeing:

Today men you'll be taking on the role of a nun, this essentially means you can shoot as well as you've been trained to but when it comes to combat punch softly and let them win, oh and your not fearless so runaway after.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Cato Sicarius said:


> Which, just for those who think "Oh, Space Marines can have them so other Chapters can!", means no, they can't.





Judas Masias said:


> Space Wolves can use them in Apocalypse and Planetstrike games but that sadly:cray: is about it.


can't you just ask your opponent if you can use them?, after all games are supposed to be friendly and fun (although 40k has been neither for many years), so I don't see a problem asking your opponent if you can use these extremely pts heavy rather meh rules wise models in a wolf force


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm pretty sure some of these are going to find thier way into my SW army as a grey hunters pack.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

morfangdakka said:


> I'm pretty sure some of these are going to find thier way into my SW army as a grey hunters pack.


there going in my space wolves and guard as legion of the damned, rules be damned, its the fluff that counts, I don't remember an instance where the LotD turned round and just declared there refusal to help wolves, guard, black templars, dark angels and blood angels and sisters, and the inquisition.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> there going in my space wolves and guard as legion of the damned, rules be damned, its the fluff that counts, I don't remember an instance where the LotD turned round and just declared there refusal to help wolves, guard, black templars, dark angels and blood angels and sisters, and the inquisition.


I think people were offering advice based on the codex rules not on house rules stella. If the person asking plays mainly in GW store then the fluff means nothing, however you are right fluff wise, no reason why a wolf player shouldnt get aid from the damned but they dont appear in the wolf codex.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Well, if i can ill add some to mine as something, just for freindly games


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> If the person asking plays mainly in GW store then the fluff means nothing


if the GW store is run and filled by asshats yes I could understand that, otherwise its a friendly game open to friendly rules


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> *if the GW store is run and filled by asshats yes I could understand that*, otherwise its a friendly game open to friendly rules


nail on the head


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> nail on the head


good point, there are no GW's *without* asshats


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Look, guys, this is the same argument as "Can you have Sternguard in SW?" or "Can you have Telion in SW?" or "Can you have Chronus in SW?" and the answer every time is no.

Yes, you could allow one friendly game, but after a while it just gets annoying. Mixing Codices isn't allowed outside of Apocalypse. If it was, I could have Imperial Guard Leman Russ' in conjunction with Tyranids, or maybe Necron Monoliths with Chaos Plague Marines.

It's the same thing in a different context.


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

Cato Sicarius said:


> Look, guys, this is the same argument as "Can you have Sternguard in SW?" or "Can you have Telion in SW?" or "Can you have Chronus in SW?" and the answer every time is no.
> 
> Yes, you could allow one friendly game, but after a while it just gets annoying. Mixing Codices isn't allowed outside of Apocalypse. If it was, I could have Imperial Guard Leman Russ' in conjunction with Tyranids, or maybe Necron Monoliths with Chaos Plague Marines.
> 
> It's the same thing in a different context.


Yes but atleast it is the same race, but anyways I always play friendly games. It is the only way to have fun.


----------



## Marquis of O (Oct 23, 2008)

This house rules vs. strict adherence to codex rules dialog seems to be an ongoing debate among the community, and I don't think either side's incorrect in their opinions. Different people play games for different reasons; some to enjoy story and fluff, some as a competitive outlet, etc., and both ways can be very fun and rewarding, so what's really important is that both players are on the same page. 

LotD in SW totally makes sense fluff-wise and would be an awesome sight along with the ragged looking Wolves, but if your opponent is playing mathhammer, or thinks you're trying to exploit the rules, he may call bs.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

In my god Honest thought on what they're doing, I believe that the ppl in GWS are doing a good ammount of effort as they have done for several years now and I think ppl are failing to understand that

And on the account of Legion of the Damned gettin in Space Wolves-that won't happen-They'd be extremely superticious of their precense and would more likely attack them without hesitation (They just came out of thin air, The SW hardly even talk of their 13th company so it's not like the Legion of the Damned is goin to be a exception)
if they were ever used in a game with wolves (Save playing with a SM partner) Then they're just being a power gamer, trying to gain advantages of everything, I already see one in Manchester (Guard and Eldar)


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Cato Sicarius said:


> It's the same thing in a different context.


no its not, mixing LotD with wolves or guard is supported by the fluff, mixing guard with Tyranids or chaos with necrons is being an asshole.

*HUGE* difference


Vanchet said:


> And on the account of Legion of the Damned gettin in Space Wolves-that won't happen-They'd be extremely superticious of their precense and would more likely attack them without hesitation


and how?, if the inquisition can't catch one, how are space wolves gonna do it?.

space wolves might be a little "WTF" for a while, but once they seen these warriors tearing open Orks (as an example) and not wolves, and saving wolf lives, they would more likely be singing there praises around a table after the battle


Vanchet said:


> if they were ever used in a game with wolves (Save playing with a SM partner) *Then they're just being a power gamer*, trying to gain advantages of everything


thats hilarious, do you not realise how useless legion of the damned truly are?, there built to look good on the table and thats it, if you think thats power gaming I think you need to look up the term.


----------



## Adeptus (Aug 12, 2009)

I agree with what Stella is saying about tthe LotD being for show but Vanchet is right aswell people dont give GW workers the credit they deserve .


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Adeptus said:


> people dont give GW workers the credit they deserve .


oh we give them the credit they deserve all right, its just most of the credit they deserve and are given isn't positive, but they deserved and earned it.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I know the inquisition can't catch them-I just believe where the Inquisition uses their help-The wolves will pretty much try an kill them allong with what else attacks them

An how are they useless? 3+ Inuvns, re-roll scatter for deepstrike, prety much relentless and with a Multi melta and Melta gun-They'll clean up the tank and eat up near enough any fire taken to them even Carnefexs will have hell with them-taking up allot of time just to kill maybe about 2 a time while the sargent slaps him with a power fist


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Vanchet said:


> An how are they useless? 3+ Inuvns, re-roll scatter for deepstrike, prety much relentless and with a Multi melta and Melta gun-They'll clean up the tank and eat up near enough any fire taken to them even Carnefexs will have hell with them-taking up allot of time just to kill maybe about 2 a time while the sargent slaps him with a power fist


yep, and to do all that your spending almost 400pts, so thats 10 assault terminators instead who would most likely annihilate that legion unit, and more in the game than the legion unit.

legion look good, but don't perform well


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Fair enough then, ill take an extra unit of termies instead


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice job, GW, on making *ANOTHER FRAKKING KIT FOR MODELS NO-ONE EVER USES EVER*.

Legion of the Damned are terrible. Instead of giving us models for terrible units, give us models for GOOD units please. Like, say, um, WH/DH basic troop choices... Farseer on Jetbike options... blah blah blah...

/yawn


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

didnt saw it was posted http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=4900038a


----------

